# Uber Giving Out Personal Info To Angry Pax



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.

Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.

So yesterday morning I get a call from a random number. Its this dude..!

Uber gave this guy my number. FOR WHAT? So he can complain to me about his cleaning fee? He started yelling instantly. I hung up. He has tried calling me about 20 times since then, to include a few at like 230am. Its harassment.

So I made a complaint via the apps chat and called customer support. I also sent a separate message via the chat asking why there's no consideration for compensation during the downtime while you're cleaning your vehicle and letting it air out. I sure got a quick response to that question but when it is regarding my saftey I hear nothing? I was told via phone support to wait for the security team to contact me. This man also has my vehicle details so all he needs is a buddy whos a cop and my address is his.

WTF!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Are you sure they gave out your phone number or is he just calling from a proxy? Keep in mind that for most people once you get their phone number it is trivial to get their name and address. Especially in states where things like voter records are public info. Yu do not need to have a cop friend to do this.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Are you sure they gave out your phone number or is he just calling from a proxy? Keep in mind that for most people once you get their phone number it is trivial to get their name and address. Especially in states where things like voter records are public info. Yu do not need to have a cop friend to do this.


Im not sure how else he would have got my number. We didnt communicate via phone before the PU.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


No, not just a cop, repo guys or people in Recovery industries. Your phone number is a link to all personal info including SSN, DOB and those of everyone in your home, all of your relatives--even the ones you never heard of, your friends, everywhere you've lived, your other cars, other properties you have, driving records, jail records, businesses and business partners you've had. Everything there is about you that you know about yourself and everyone around you, and many things you don't know can be attained in a five minute period.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> No, not just a cop, repo guys or people in Recovery industries. Your phone number is a link to all personal info including SSN, DOB and those of everyone in your home, all of your relatives--even the ones you never heard of, your friends, everywhere you've lived, your other cars, other properties you have, driving records, jail records, businesses and business partners you've had. Everything there is about you that you know about yourself and everyone around you, and many things you don't know can be attained in a five minute period.


Which is exactly why Im baffled that they havent responded at all


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> Which is exactly why Im baffled that they havent responded at all


The same info can be gotten from a license plate. They may not have provided the info. Just be careful when you answer doors, make Facebook posts, go to the store, or do everyday errands. That goes for everyone in your home and life until you can get this sorted out.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

So how does one "poop and pee" .....and get it all over your car? The pee, OK I see that. Wasn't this women wearing underwear? WTF. Oh, that is so disgusting......how did you react to that? Refuse to give her a mint? This rideshare crap has got to be the most idiotic way to make money. Your car is forever tainted.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> So how does one "poop and pee" .....and get it all over your car? The pee, OK I see that. Wasn't this women wearing underwear? WTF. Oh, that is so disgusting......how did you react to that? Refuse to give her a mint? This rideshare crap has got to be the most idiotic way to make money. Your car is forever tainted.


No, a mint would 5% mitigate. Definitely give mint. People who stink your car with feces having bad breath too is insult to injury.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


File phone harrassment charges on him


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> So how does one "poop and pee" .....and get it all over your car? The pee, OK I see that. Wasn't this women wearing underwear? WTF. Oh, that is so disgusting......how did you react to that? Refuse to give her a mint? This rideshare crap has got to be the most idiotic way to make money. Your car is forever tainted.













kdyrpr said:


> So how does one "poop and pee" .....and get it all over your car? The pee, OK I see that. Wasn't this women wearing underwear? WTF. Oh, that is so disgusting......how did you react to that? Refuse to give her a mint? This rideshare crap has got to be the most idiotic way to make money. Your car is forever tainted.


I knew she had stomach problems she was mentioning that it was her and her friend they were in from Brazil. I heard her farting several times and I saw her lean to the left several times I didn't know she was actually squirting on my backseat. I asked her if she wanted me to stop so she could use the restroom she said no I'll be fine apparently not


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


I would say your wrong.

Number one why would they give him your phone number, for what reason. The only time this is ever done is if the passenger leaves something in your car and Uber has to ask you for your permission to release your phone number to that passenger so they can make arrangements to pick up where they left in their car in this case it wasn't his puke so I think you're badly mistaken.

And number three, even if they did give him your phone number with out your permision that is part of your personal information and you could file a lawsuit lawsuit against them for giving out personal information and endangering your safety.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> I would say your wrong.
> 
> Number one why would they give him your phone number, for what reason. The only time this is ever done is if the passenger leaves something in your car and Uber has to ask you for your permission to release your phone number to that passenger so they can make arrangements to pick up where they left in their car in this case it wasn't his puke so I think you're badly mistaken.
> 
> And number three, even if they did give him your phone number with out your permision that is part of your personal information and you could file a lawsuit lawsuit against them for giving out personal information and endangering your safety.


What happened to your second Point number 2...lol

You would think considering the type of incident this is that they would want to get a head start on it. I have still heard absolutely nothing from them about it. I was talking to my Last Passenger about it just now. It was a long ride from terminal 3 to Milwaukee. The guy called twice during the trip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Some crazy person having my number isn't the main priority reading your post (you can always block that number and also report it to the police)

I usually use google voice or something anyways, like using an actual name but not my real name kind of thing.

What kind of town do you drive in or what kind of luck do you have that you get a pee/pooper and a barfing person all within a span of a few weeks?!

Yeah, I would give up at that point. But I don't like cleaning sh*t even with a cleaning fee, even if the cleaning fee doubles to $300-400. No thanks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> View attachment 133504
> 
> 
> I knew she had stomach problems she was mentioning that it was her and her friend they were in from Brazil. I heard her farting several times and I saw her lean to the left several times I didn't know she was actually squirting on my backseat. I asked her if she wanted me to stop so she could use the restroom she said no I'll be fine apparently not


This picture is really disturbing. 
No not the pee and shit on the seat. The water and candies you have for your pax. Why are you giving these horrible pax free things?
Shame on you. If you were here, I'd poop in your car just to teach you a lesson!


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This picture is really disturbing.
> No not the pee and shit on the seat. The water and candies you have for your pax. Why are you giving these horrible pax free things?
> Shame on you. If you were here, I'd poop in your car just to teach you a lesson!


Does candies have been in there the entire time that I've been driving for Uber I started out all trying to be high speed we're in pretty quickly that nothing is really appreciated.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Some crazy person having my number isn't the main priority reading your post (you can always block that number and also report it to the police)
> 
> I usually use google voice or something anyways, like using an actual name but not my real name kind of thing.
> 
> ...


I mainly do pickups at O'Hare. That's where both of these clowns were picked up


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


I don't think he has your actual number. He probably contacted uber saying he wants to call you and uber gave him one of their own numbers to call you. It's the same as when you are driving to pax and pax calls you. The pax calls you through the app


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't think he has your actual number. He probably contacted uber saying he wants to call you and uber gave him one of their own numbers to call you. It's the same as when you are driving to pax and pax calls you. The pax calls you through the app


At 1st thats what happened. Then the number started showing as blocked then restricted. Regardless this guy has the details of my vehicle thru his trip history. Hopefully he wouldnt be foolish enough to actually do anything more then try and be a dick on the phone. I will have zero problems with handing out an ass whooping for uninvited guests. With all the random crazy stuff that goes on here in Chicagoland you never know.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Lesson here? Chicagoans are nasty.

The instant someone drops a load in my car, I'll find a new side gig. Right after replacing the entire seat. lol.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

swingset said:


> Lesson here? Chicagoans are nasty.
> 
> The instant someone drops a load in my car, I'll find a new side gig. Right after replacing the entire seat. lol.


The loan pooper was from Brazil and the spaghetti noodle puker was from NJ. Just here visiting.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> The loan pooper was from Brazil and the spaghetti noodle puker was from NJ. Just here visiting.


Lesson here? People drawn to Chicago are nasty.


----------



## 4aseason (Jun 3, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> View attachment 133504
> 
> 
> I knew she had stomach problems she was mentioning that it was her and her friend they were in from Brazil. I heard her farting several times and I saw her lean to the left several times I didn't know she was actually squirting on my backseat. I asked her if she wanted me to stop so she could use the restroom she said no I'll be fine apparently not


Crying laughing while reading this. Totally sick.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Whats messed up is the way they have been ignorning me. Each method used to contact them has resulted in squat. FB messenger response says to use the in app reporting. In app reporting has no views or replys. Phone support says to wait for a call or an email. What a horrible, horrible spot im in. This ahole trashes my car. Gets fined. Complains to Uber then they setup a way for him to call my number. For what purpose I have no idea. If they had of delt with this swiftly Id feel better but not much.

Like take my vehicle info off his recent trip history....! So incase he hadnt already took a screenshot of the trip details he wouldnt be able to anymore.

I didnt even go out lastnight cause he kept calling me and I honestly was a bit nervous that this crazy person may have my address. Not sure if I mentioned he was dropped off smack dab in the middle of the southside and he happened to be about 280lbs to 300lbs. He was a big dude.

This is BS.

I cant believe that nobody from Uber has reached out to me.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> View attachment 133504
> 
> 
> I knew she had stomach problems she was mentioning that it was her and her friend they were in from Brazil. I heard her farting several times and I saw her lean to the left several times I didn't know she was actually squirting on my backseat. I asked her if she wanted me to stop so she could use the restroom she said no I'll be fine apparently not


She has already shitted or was in the act.



Jt76542 said:


> Whats messed up is the way they have been ignorning me. Each method used to contact them has resulted in squat. FB messenger response says to use the in app reporting. In app reporting has no views or replys. Phone support says to wait for a call or an email. What a horrible, horrible spot im in. This ahole trashes my car. Gets fined. Complains to Uber then they setup a way for him to call my number. For what purpose I have no idea. If they had of delt with this swiftly Id feel better but not much.
> 
> Like take my vehicle info off his recent trip history....! So incase he hadnt already took a screenshot of the trip details he wouldnt be able to anymore.
> 
> ...


Have there been terroristic threats over a phone line? If so, considered a police report. Maybe they'll respond to that. Remember to include that it was an Uber ride and its receipt number.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

swingset said:


> Lesson here? People drawn to Chicago are nasty.


Everyone already knew that.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

So Uber responds to the my rider made a mess in my car chat and said they would make sure I didnt get matched with him anymore, while im in front of a LEO making a report. Then they close my complaint about the actual phone threats and marked resolved. Then I get another response from someone saying it looks like someone has been assigned to look into it. Meaning the 1st response was it.

No mention of if my vehicle info is still accessible to him. Nothing to touch on any of my concerns. Nothing.

Unreal.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> I would say your wrong.
> 
> Number one why would they give him your phone number, for what reason. The only time this is ever done is if the passenger leaves something in your car and Uber has to ask you for your permission to release your phone number to that passenger so they can make arrangements to pick up where they left in their car in this case it wasn't his puke so I think you're badly mistaken.
> 
> And number three, even if they did give him your phone number with out your permision that is part of your personal information and you could file a lawsuit lawsuit against them for giving out personal information and endangering your safety.


Then again, the pax did leave something in the car...



Jt76542 said:


> So Uber responds to the my rider made a mess in my car chat and said they would make sure I didnt get matched with him anymore, while im in front of a LEO making a report. Then they close my complaint about the actual phone threats and marked resolved. Then I get another response from someone saying it looks like someone has been assigned to look into it. Meaning the 1st response was it.
> 
> No mention of if my vehicle info is still accessible to him. Nothing to touch on any of my concerns. Nothing.
> 
> Unreal.


Your vehicle info is included in his receipt.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Then again, the pax did leave something in the car...
> 
> Your vehicle info is included in his receipt.


And THAT is 1 very important reason Im trying to talk to someone. I wanted to see if since he was harassing and threatening me if they would remove that from his history.

But they have all these BS responses for everything and each one is sent by someone new so nobody is vested in a single outcome.

I am livid that Ive been ignored.

Honestly this POS could be parked down the street right now and I wouldnt know until it was too late.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

On Reddit there is a post... the rider complained about the driver. Uber uber responds and incuded the guys full name.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

License Plate + $20 public data acct = definitely showing up at your house.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> On Reddit there is a post... the rider complained about the driver. Uber uber responds and incuded the guys full name.
> View attachment 133578
> View attachment 133579


This is why Im concerned. I can handle myself but Im concerned that this man, given the fact that hes threatned me, got my info and wants to take out his anger on my property or family members. The guys who fn car he threw up in.

Uber doesnt care about us. We are just worker ants. They have no shame.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jt76542 said:


> This is why Im concerned. I can handle myself but Im concerned that this man, given the fact that hes threatned me, got my info and wants to take out his anger on my property or family members. The guys who fn car he threw up in.
> 
> Uber doesnt care about us. We are just worker ants. They have no shame.


It's crazy, if I have an issue with a rider the last thing I want is them to have my info. They protect riders, why not us?


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It's crazy, if I have an issue with a rider the last thing I want is them to have my info. They protect riders, why not us?


Im wondering the same thing.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't think he has your actual number. He probably contacted uber saying he wants to call you and uber gave him one of their own numbers to call you. It's the same as when you are driving to pax and pax calls you. The pax calls you through the app


That number supplied by Uby has a time expiration on it and will not work after 15 minutes starting when you drop off that pax and complete the ride.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Man, amazing that a pax would drop a loaf in your ride. 
WTF 
My sympathies, that's so f'cked up.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

It was a very sobering moment. Aaaand THAT sneaky bit"h tried not saying anything as she exited. I noticed it when she shut the door. I got out and shouted.

Hey Lady whos gonna clean up the puddle of shit you just left on my seat?

She just kept walking. Dirty slug



LA_Native said:


> Man, amazing that a pax would drop a loaf in your ride.
> WTF
> My sympathies, that's so f'cked up.


Hes still calling too.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> Hes still calling too.


What a psychopath. The guy throws up all over your backseat and it's _your_ fault for what Uber charged him?! Did he say anything after he did it or ask you not to notify Uber or something? Did he think a simple apology was sufficient? Either way, good job filing a police report. I wouldn't be satisfied until I actually received a phone call from someone at Uber about this if he is _still_ calling. They have been known to do this when a rider makes a serious allegation against a driver, and this is straight harassment. Take precautions for your own safety here. New Jersey spaghetti eaters have been known to make people disappear...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Let us assume that Uber removes you vehicle information, and I am not sure that they should because that person needs that contact information as well if they were to bring a law suite against you. They very well could say that you fabricated the entire damage to your vehicle or it was done by someone other than them and attempt to get that money back from you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Are you positive they called your actual number and not the uber proxy number?

Pax can still call that number long after a trip to contact a driver. I had a girl that peed in my car and she called me the next day after she sobbered up and saw the $150 charge on top of her $16 fare. She wasn't really complaining, she was nice if not embarrassed at the fact that she pissed in my car. Very apologetic. I still got a 1 star rating from her. Lol. Had to be her because I had no issues with anyone else and my ratings dropped the next morning, presumably when she woke up and saw the $150 charge. Gotta love that Rating system...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another thing to watch out for is that some people just have their phone number for their greeting on their voicemail. That is an easy way for a passenger to get your real number.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Are you positive they called your actual number and not the uber proxy number?
> 
> Pax can still call that number long after a trip to contact a driver. I had a girl that peed in my car and she called me the next day after she sobbered up and saw the $150 charge on top of her $16 fare. She wasn't really complaining, she was nice if not embarrassed at the fact that she pissed in my car. Very apologetic. I still got a 1 star rating from her. Lol. Had to be her because I had no issues with anyone else and my ratings dropped the next morning, presumably when she woke up and saw the $150 charge. Gotta love that Rating system...


1st it was proxy. Then blocked numbers



Uberfunitis said:


> Let us assume that Uber removes you vehicle information, and I am not sure that they should because that person needs that contact information as well if they were to bring a law suite against you. They very well could say that you fabricated the entire damage to your vehicle or it was done by someone other than them and attempt to get that money back from you.


Now it does no good. They waited too long. If you get hostile with a driver or rider the company should pull that information out from your reach and only hand that over to the police if need be.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> It was a very sobering moment. Aaaand THAT sneaky bit"h tried not saying anything as she exited. I noticed it when she shut the door. I got out and shouted.
> 
> Hey Lady whos gonna clean up the puddle of shit you just left on my seat?
> 
> She just kept walking. Dirty slug


I guess seat covers are in order.
I have leather seats, so I think I'm a lil more safe than those with cloth, but f'ck.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> I guess seat covers are in order.
> I have leather seats, so I think I'm a lil more safe than those with cloth, but f'ck.


Thats sharp. My backseat is removable so its pretty easy to clean.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

No one is coming to your house. If he keeps calling, call the police and tell them you are being harassed, that should stop him.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> Now it does no good. They waited too long. If you get hostile with a driver or rider the company should pull that information out from your reach and only hand that over to the police if need be.


The police would do no good in getting that kind of information you would need to get a court order to have it released as part of a lawsuit either criminal or civil.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> No one is coming to your house. If he keeps calling, call the police and tell them you are being harassed, that should stop him.


Says you bro..

And who are you again?

Im not sorry about being cautious what so ever. Especially with all the crazy shit that goes on surrounding rideshare drivers.

You havent read this thread anyway or youd have seen I already filed a PR.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I think Nick is saying that the guy is prolly all talk and he's most likely trying to rattle your cage. 
I get that "you never know" angle, but not many people are willing to catch a case over a few hundred bucks. 
But on the off chance that he does do something it's good that you made a record of this (police report).
Good luck.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Then again, the pax did leave something in the car...
> 
> Your vehicle info is included in his receipt.


 But not your phone number.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> I think Nick is saying that the guy is prolly all talk and he's most likely trying to rattle your cage.
> I get that "you never know" angle, but not many people are willing to catch a case over a few hundred bucks.
> But on the off chance that he does do something it's good that you made a record of this (police report).
> Good luck.


You kind of have to take that Hardball stance around here as there are a lot of Internet lawyers and smart asses. Me being one of them...lol


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


Just call uber and tell them to charge him again.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


Call the cops and report it. At least there is a legitimate complaint on file incase the guy messes you up.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I dont think they gave ur specific number. Merely a temporary voip number. But still. Document everything. But try to move on.


----------



## J149 (Apr 6, 2017)

Maube he called you from the uber app and it went to voicemail where it says your number when you dont pick up.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


Uber cannot give your personal info, you are being called through their call center, unless you foolishly have your phone number on the answering machine and didn't pick up the call once, the pax cannot call you, if they gave your info, sue them.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> I would say your wrong.


I would type, "you're wrong".


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Let us assume that Uber removes you vehicle information, and I am not sure that they should because that person needs that contact information as well if they were to bring a law suite against you. They very well could say that you fabricated the entire damage to your vehicle or it was done by someone other than them and attempt to get that money back from you.


Too many pronouns, who is they, Uber or the puker?

Uber charged the rider/puker. The issue, legally would be between Uber and the rider. Uber would have to collect from the driver if fraud were proven.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> License Plate + $20 public data acct = definitely showing up at your house.


In California there's a law against getting anyone's personal info from the DMV. All states should have that.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I would type, "you're wrong".


And how exactly do you know that that particular wrong isn't owned by someone?


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> Whats messed up is the way they have been ignorning me. Each method used to contact them has resulted in squat. FB messenger response says to use the in app reporting. In app reporting has no views or replys. Phone support says to wait for a call or an email. What a horrible, horrible spot im in. This ahole trashes my car. Gets fined. Complains to Uber then they setup a way for him to call my number. For what purpose I have no idea. If they had of delt with this swiftly Id feel better but not much.
> 
> Like take my vehicle info off his recent trip history....! So incase he hadnt already took a screenshot of the trip details he wouldnt be able to anymore.
> 
> ...


Expect a personal visit from this thug soon.

HIS side-hustle is probably as a Union Knee-Breaker.

Uber on!



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber cannot give your personal info, you are being called through their call center, unless you foolishly have your phone number on the answering machine and didn't pick up the call once, the pax cannot call you, if they gave your info, sue them.


Not true. I've had Uber give out my personal number to angry pax before as well.


----------



## BardleDooMamo (Jul 1, 2017)

Anybody ever get into a situation like this were you have no new 5 star comments or ratings yet your star count goes down by .02?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> It's crazy, if I have an issue with a rider the last thing I want is them to have my info. They protect riders, why not us?


Hey Hey.....don't get upset. We are just starting the 180 days of improvement for drivers. They'lll get to Driver safety on day 181.


----------



## RulesUnderstood (May 23, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


First, the next time he calls, tell him in a calm voice "Do not call me again. It is harassment. I will contact the police who will serve a warrant on Uber to procure your personal information, and then your local police jurisdiction will proceed with action against you. Do not contact me again." Hang up. No matter WHAT he says, do not stop your speech, do not respond to his words.

Then do this:

To Uber Priority Support/Critical Response,

Passenger (insert info from ride) has been calling me repeatedly since I provided a ride and he vomited in my car on (insert date). As a result of him being charged the cleaning fee, he has threatened me. I would like written documentation from you with 48 hrs as to how this rider got access to my phone number. As he is now calling from restricted and blocked numbers, it appears he is no longer calling via your relay, and is calling my personal phone number. My safety and well-being is now jeopardized. I expect a response back from the critical safety team or higher reps from the operations team.

your name

After that, go to the police. They can get a warrant and force Uber to provide this passengers information. For the sake of all of us, do not be a victim.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

If you can just get the pooper's personal info, forward it to the stalker and pretend you're her.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


The customer can call you even after the trip is done. It's not necessarily YOUR number, it's the uber number, just like when you call them it's not their actual number. Ask support to change it. This has happened to folks before.

It's possible they gave him your number, but unlikely. And he can use that number from any number if he kept it. Dies not have to be through the app.

I have an app which records all phone calls. Here it's legal but if you're in a 2 party state just tell him he's being recorded as soon as he calls again and that from now on that will be the case. If he doesn't consent then he shouldn't call. And that the tapes will go to the police.



Jt76542 said:


> The loan pooper was from Brazil and the spaghetti noodle puker was from NJ. Just here visiting.


If he's visiting he's unlikely to know a cop or show up at your house.


----------



## RulesUnderstood (May 23, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The customer can call you even after the trip is done. It's not necessarily YOUR number, it's the uber number, just like when you call them it's not their actual number. Ask support to change it. This has happened to folks before.
> 
> It's possible they gave him your number, but unlikely. And he can use that number from any number if he kept it. Dies not have to be through the app.
> 
> ...


The poster already said the number is coming up blocked and restricted, which would NOT be an Uber relay #...


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Get one of your friends to take a ride with you, then have that friend write to Uber to try to get your personal info.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Document everything, file a police report(which I think you already said you did) then contact your phone carrier and block all restricted/unknown numbers.
The chances of this guy showing up to commit a crime or rough you up over $100 are slimer then him not. Take a few days off and forget about it. This guy is obviously an idiot he'll find something else soon enough to focus his anger on.. I understand your still disappointed with uber however nothing Is going to chage with that, unless you make the change yourself. Good luck fellow driver


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

Did this guy call you from the contact driver feature at anytime. And you not answer for whatever reason. If so if you a voice mail that mentions your number he could of received your number that way


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER (Apr 22, 2017)

I have so many questions.


----------



## anonymouswon (Feb 10, 2017)

Get Mr. Number app tells you name of caller (so long as the number is in their name) most of the time, allows you to block it, report as spam collections etc. One app I will always have, filters out so many telemarketers, scams, cold sales calls, and people I just dont want to talk to etc. even allows you to give feedback on caller.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


Cop friend? License plates are public record. One company gives me 400 lookups for $20 a month or something. (not sure of the price anymore since I only get it when I need to) All you need is a DL and "agree" to not to use the info to cause any harm.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber does not give them your number. Uber gives passenger a number to call that calls your number.

And the number the passenger is calling you from, same thing.



Cableguynoe said:


> This picture is really disturbing.
> No not the pee and shit on the seat. The water and candies you have for your pax. Why are you giving these horrible pax free things?
> Shame on you. If you were here, I'd poop in your car just to teach you a lesson!


Busted! lol


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


Get a restraining order NOW!


----------



## EV Driver (Jun 17, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


Go to UTUBE: pooper deman the rider requests the correct type of service next time, OK!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> So this really bothers me. I had a lady poop and pee in my backseat Saturday. Took me off the road for the rest of the day. Then Tuesday had a big dude from Jersey going deep in the southside that threw up all over my back seat. With friggin spaghetti noodles in it. That also took me off the road for the rest of the day.
> 
> Both were reported and charged a cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


The only creature to ever piss on my seat is my dog. And that took weeks to deal with but I clean uo his shit so it doesn't fisturb me. I don't think I'd look at my car the same way if it was some random humans pee and shit .



Jt76542 said:


> Thats sharp. My backseat is removable so its pretty easy to clean.


 Hey link me to that page. I want to buy that for my dog, and I'm sure it will save me from some people's bodily fluids too.


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

Just quit...


----------

